# Random NF Thread! Also a big NF PARTAYYYYY!!!!! :D



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, just a place for us Dreamers to talk and chat! And oh yeah, party! With our intellect, wisdom, wittiness as well as fun in our heads and hearts, we can just let go on this thread and enjoy one another within our Temperament. All right NF family, Lets begin with the randomness, stories, great words, witty remarks and humor, and even sharing of respectful opinions and love for all! Lets GO! Lets become one, because this is an internet place for Dreamer "Home" 

Talk about anything, share anything, ask questions, does not matter. We are open to all and everything, so do not be shy or afraid to speak up and say something


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you attend parties irl? I haven't been one in about 5 years so I don't know what particularly I should be doing :tongue:

*sits and observes attentively as the guests arrive*


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

hello! excited to see how this will turn out 
lets see how NF this will get


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Gnothi Seauton said:


> Do you attend parties irl? I haven't been one in about 5 years so I don't know what particularly I should be doing :tongue:
> 
> *sits and observes attentively as the guests arrive*


Not really. Get invited to them....but tend to always turn them down because of the amount of people. I dont know what to do either.....

I do EXACTLY that! lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> hello! excited to see how this will turn out
> lets see how NF this will get


*Nods head* Ohhhhhh Yyyyyyyeaaaaahhhh!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

parties filled with people you don't know are awkward for a bit
but you know what's worse than being the awkward one, being the first one to arrive to a party or the last to arrive


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Salihah said:


> Not really. Get invited to them....but tend to always turn them down because of the amount of people. I dont know what to do either.....
> 
> I do EXACTLY that! lol


Yeah I know the feeling. Parties can get kind of awkward but I guess I'll help you with serving the goodies. What's on the menu, anyways?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Gnothi Seauton said:


> Yeah I know the feeling. Parties can get kind of awkward but I guess I'll help you with serving the goodies. What's on the menu, anyways?


Grape leaves, sushi, fried chicken, jalapeno cookies and chips. Dip, pizza, soda and iced tea, and anything else you can think of


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> parties filled with people you don't know are awkward for a bit
> but you know what's worse than being the awkward one, being the first one to arrive to a party or the last to arrive


Fashionably late. lol but yes first is mega awkward and embarrassing..... even worse when you miss most of it


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Fashionably late. lol but yes first is mega awkward and embarrassing..... even worse when you miss most of it


or getting the time wrong


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> or getting the time wrong


Dear god.....just shoot me then when that happens....lol


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

do you guys prefer parties where you are just talking to others about interesting things or are full on fun?
i kinda like both


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> do you guys prefer parties where you are just talking to others about interesting things or are full on fun?
> i kinda like both


Both. I mean I wanna dance for a bit, then engulf myself in deep discussions. Very enticing


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Both. I mean I wanna dance for a bit, then engulf myself in deep discussions. Very enticing


there's nothing like talking to someone who's willing to on deep conversations brainstorming random ideas


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> there's nothing like talking to someone who's willing to on deep conversations brainstorming random ideas


Yeah, but the thing is......can you talk to them about it ALL THE TIME? But eh, its a party so that doesnt matter! XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Yeah, but the thing is......can you talk to them about it ALL THE TIME? But eh, its a party so that doesnt matter! XD


Parties are made to have fun thats true


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Insert UserName said:


> do you guys prefer parties where you are just talking to others about interesting things or are full on fun?
> i kinda like both


I'm a 14 year old home-schooler, which means my type of party is being around friends at church events. But I prefer to just talk with people... There are certain activities that I do enjoy with others such as video games, board games, and card games... Basically I don't like any physical activities, embarrassing games, or things you don't talk with others in.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Frostything said:


> I'm a 14 year old home-schooler, which means my type of party is being around friends at church events. But I prefer to just talk with people... There are certain activities that I do enjoy with others such as video games, board games, and card games... Basically I don't like any physical activities, embarrassing games, or things you don't talk with others in.


You will fit right in here


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow... There were four posts added since I began to type my reply because I kept rewriting certain parts, trying to figure out the best way to say things.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Woah, there are three parties going on at once. :shocked: 
I just realized that.. :blushed:


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello. I am the party crasher. Where is the beer? 

Screw that, there's sushi? I'll take that.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> do you guys prefer parties where you are just talking to others about interesting things or are full on fun?
> i kinda like both


I don't know what you're talking about. Just talking to others about interesting things = full on fun.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Both. I mean I wanna dance for a bit, then engulf myself in deep discussions. Very enticing


I do like my social dancing, but it better be actual dancing, not hopping up and down.

Anybody here for swing or blues?


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> parties filled with people you don't know are awkward for a bit
> but you know what's worse than being the awkward one, being the first one to arrive to a party or the last to arrive


If it’s somebody I’m close to, I don’t mind being the first person to arrive, because it allows me to settle in as people slowly arrive. I also don’t mind being the last one to arrive, because I can slip in and find people to mingle with
.
But yes, if I’m not familiar with anybody at the party, I don’t like being the first or the last. In fact, if I didn't know that many people I probably wouldn’t go. Lol


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> I do like my social dancing, but it better be actual dancing, not hopping up and down.
> 
> Anybody here for swing or blues?


Im all for swing!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Hello. I am the party crasher. Where is the beer?
> 
> Screw that, there's sushi? I'll take that.


Sushi is at the bar with your beer sir


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Sushi is at the bar with your beer sir


Excellent! You get the best service at NF parties. Now where is my philosophical discussion of human rights?


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Im all for swing!


Can I have this dance?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Excellent! You get the best service at NF parties. Now where is my philosophical discussion of human rights?


To the left in the INFJ and ENFJ Vip lounge


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> Can I have this dance?


You may!  I love swing dancin'!


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

Salihah said:


> You may!  I love swing dancin'!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

randomshoes said:


>


Ahhh yes.....the 1920s-1950s of jazz dancing and music.....I had a different tune in mind. This actually XD, thought idk if we can swing to it lol But this is great for relaxed dancing, especially with a date or your loved one  (your video choice)


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Excellent! You get the best service at NF parties. Now where is my philosophical discussion of human rights?


Forwarning, there is a high chance some INFPs and ENFPS will be present too, so be cautious as to not trample on values and principles. When they speak, just listen intently and give respectful opinion  Harmony and enjoyment are top priority at our shindig :3


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> I do like my social dancing, but it better be actual dancing, not hopping up and down.
> 
> Anybody here for swing or blues?


Swing!


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Forwarning, there is a high chance some INFPs and ENFPS will be present too, so be cautious as to not trample on values and principles. When they speak, just listen intently and give respectful opinion  Harmony and enjoyment are top priority at our shindig :3


All right, but if I'm to listen quietly I'll be taking diligent notes.


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> All right, but if I'm to listen quietly I'll be taking diligent notes.


Don't worry, she's used to me.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


>


Yay! Kuzco! I loved that movie


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Must... revive... party...


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

frostyroots said:


> Must... revive... party...







Enjoy <3


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Enjoy <3


 I have to say I was not expecting that, never seen that movie but it was hysterical.

 
I felt like this would be good for the party theme! c: Great show too.
edit: my video isn't working! gah


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

frostyroots said:


> I have to say I was not expecting that, never seen that movie but it was hysterical.
> 
> [url]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VGCZGU-MGgE [/URL]
> I felt like this would be good for the party theme! c: Great show too.


Lol, i love Parks and Recreations XD


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Lol, i love Parks and Recreations XD


Asdfg, something must be wrong with my surface, it doesn't show up on it as a video just a link -_-

Its one of my favorites too, so what else is this party going to have?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

frostyroots said:


> Asdfg, something must be wrong with my surface, it doesn't show up on it as a video just a link -_-
> 
> Its one of my favorites too, so what else is this party going to have?


W.e you imagine


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Giant spheres that surround each NF and when you walk into the others sphere, you adopt their type. 

And a multitude of fuzzy animals.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

frostyroots said:


> Giant spheres that surround each NF and when you walk into the others sphere, you adopt their type.
> 
> And a multitude of fuzzy animals.


So when I hug an INFJ, I adopt INFJness? I'll temporarily have Ni? *hugs all INFJs*


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

frostyroots said:


> Giant spheres that surround each NF and when you walk into the others sphere, you adopt their type.
> 
> And a multitude of fuzzy animals.


What if you hugged an INFP, ENFJ, INFJ and ENFP all at once?... mindblow
Oh! I know! You become the ultimate NF! an NF in it's purest form, most strongest and it's awesomest


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Can we all pretend I walked into the party in slow motion with this music playing?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Frostything said:


> Can we all pretend I walked into the party in slow motion with this music playing?


Find a better or i different soundtrack to make you seem more awesome coming in, this is like watching a battle between two warriors with this music. you are on the right track though


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Did anyone bring food? :tongue:


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> Did anyone bring food? :tongue:


I've got sushi and pancakes.


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll get the Maple Syrup!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> I'll get the Maple Syrup!


Mmmm, sushi and maple syrup.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Me making my entrance...


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

I've got a big cake from "Cake Boss" bakery! It's got all NF themes and all kinds of fun stuff on it. What flavor do u guys want it to be? They'll do any flavor, lemon, strawberry, chocolate, caramel, anything 
More music! Hey u wanna slow dance with me INFJ?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Jebediah said:


> Me making my entrance...


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DOnt forget this is also a random thread. For thoughts and words :3


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

Frostything said:


> Can we all pretend I walked into the party in slow motion with this music playing?


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Random thoughts, eh? I think this is the best party EVER!


----------



## MollyGoRound (Jan 2, 2013)

I love this song a lot for obvious reasons-- but I love the vid because it's basically what I dream about the world being like every day. Everyone expressing themselves and happy.

...and happy together.


----------



## iamken (Jul 19, 2012)

MollyGoRound said:


> I love this song a lot for obvious reasons-- but I love the vid because it's basically *what I dream about the world being like every day. Everyone expressing themselves and happy.
> 
> ...and happy together.*


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone who objects to foreign language music, can SUCK it :3


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone do this! Come to a party like this, and someone actually does this, Im gonna be on the floor laughing.........


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Foreign language music, you say? I'm tempted to spam this thread with KPop. :tongue:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> Foreign language music, you say? I'm tempted to spam this thread with KPop. :tongue:


GO for it! :3


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Salihah said:


> GO for it! :3


I shall! :kitteh: 
Anyone want to help with songs?


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Someone do this! Come to a party like this, and someone actually does this, Im gonna be on the floor laughing.........


one of you guys so need to do this! well, if you have the balls to..


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> one of you guys so need to do this! well, if you have the balls to..


If I were invited to parties I would definitely do it. 
[SUP]I wonder why I'm not.[/SUP]


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> If I were invited to parties I would definitely do it.
> [SUP]I wonder why I'm not.[/SUP]


because they're jealous of your NF awesomeness! i mean who wouldn't.roud:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> I shall! :kitteh:
> Anyone want to help with songs?


Lucifer and Sherlock by Shinee :3


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


>


my anime and k-pop obsessed friend showed me that, not my cup of tea but i'd dance to it, and i just want to warn you guys, my dancing is pretty fucking awesome....

*dances awkwardly as music starts playing*


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Shinee? Good choice! roud:











This thread needs more B1A4.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> Shinee? Good choice! roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man these boys are hot........


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> Shinee? Good choice! roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Junior allowed?


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Super Junior allowed?


All groups are welcome here! *braces self for inevitable Gangnam Style*


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pabuterasu said:


> All groups are welcome here! *braces self for inevitable Gangnam Style*


Can we chat of celebrities too? Who do you like?


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Can we chat of celebrities too? Who do you like?


Well I'm a bit of an IU fanboy. :kitteh: (And she was adorable in Pretty Man!) 
How about you?


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Salihah said:


> Grape leaves, sushi, fried chicken, jalapeno cookies and chips. Dip, pizza, soda and iced tea, and anything else you can think of


Is that unsweetened tea, sweetened tea, or sweet tea?


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

By the way... While I'm here, what do y'all think of my new profile picture?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Frostything said:


> Is that unsweetened tea, sweetened tea, or sweet tea?


NO unsweetened tea allowed!


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Salihah said:


> NO unsweetened tea allowed!


That and fried chicken... I, I just don't know what to say :')


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Frostything said:


> That and fried chicken... I, I just don't know what to say :')


Whaaaat? no fried chicken?? you can leave dude lol Fried chicken stays. No unsweetened iced tea allowed


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, NF party!


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Yay, NF party!


Thats from Batman isnt it?? The animated series, dunno which one though......


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Frostything said:


> By the way... While I'm here, what do y'all think of my new profile picture?


Me likey :3


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Thats from Batman isnt it?? The animated series, dunno which one though......


Beyond.

I have, and always will be, a marvel fan by preference, but Batman Beyond appealed to my inner nihilist/cyberpunk/future dystopia interests with styilized noir tendencies in regards to its art, writing, and over all productions.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Beyond.
> 
> I was always a marvel fan, but Batman Beyond appealed to my inner cyberpunk/future dystopia fan.


Love your Ulquiorra Pic too  Did I spell that right? Batman Beyond was a cool series.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Frostything said:


> By the way... While I'm here, what do y'all think of my new profile picture?


It's cool! Can I guess that winter is your favorite season? (I think I remember your last avatar being a snowman).


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Salihah said:


> Love your Ulquiorra Pic too  Did I spell that right? Batman Beyond was a cool series.


Ulquiorra Cifer, but, yes. Thank you. =)

Beyond was truly beyond; an excellent millennium cartoon.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

DustOfShard said:


> Ulquiorra Cifer, but, yes. Thank you. =)
> 
> Beyond was truly beyond; an excellent millennium cartoon.


SO I did get it right!  

It was pretty cool :3


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

@Salihah: 

Right you are, and I love the character Ulquiorra Cifer. :3


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Ad Astra said:


> It's cool! Can I guess that winter is your favorite season? (I think I remember your last avatar being a snowman).


Yes, it is! It's one of the reasons I'm nick-named "Frosty". So my real life nickname combined with an old username of a game that brought so many memories with a friend and cousin, came the gaming/account username "Frostything". True story.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Frostything said:


> Yes, it is! It's one of the reasons I'm nick-named "Frosty". So my real life nickname combined with an old username of a game that brought so many memories with a friend and cousin, came the gaming/account username "Frostything". True story.


Cool! I just picked mine because I'm a space geek and Ad Astra is Latin for "to the stars".  lol


----------



## Frostything (Jan 8, 2014)

Ad Astra said:


> Cool! I just picked mine because I'm a space geek and Ad Astra is Latin for "to the stars".  lol


That's awesome! I was wondering what it meant. I'm quite into stargazing and such, at least for my age, so I find that really cool.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Frostything said:


> That's awesome! I was wondering what it meant. I'm quite into stargazing and such, at least for my age, so I find that really cool.


Thanks! I always feel kind of awkward in my stargazing... When my neighbors have bonfires, I'm the other teenagers play tag, or basketball, or something along those lines, while I discuss the constellations with one of the adults. :blushed: It's nice to know I'm not the only young one who enjoys those things.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ad Astra said:


> Cool! I just picked mine because I'm a space geek and Ad Astra is Latin for "to the stars".  lol


More, give me more Latin! XD


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Salihah said:


> More, give me more Latin! XD


Lol No! I refuse to be the partypooper at this NF party! XD


----------

